# Curious Find



## MattM (Jan 13, 2017)

I recently acquired a piece of  1.75x19"  pristine round stock that has been bored and rifled to what appears to be .50 caliber.  Looking down the bore it appears to be a slow twist.  I haven't measured it but I will.  It is not chambered.  This is not a rusty old hunk of junk.   The bore is absolutely perfect.  There is no rust inside or out.

Now this presents an opportunity.   Any suggestions?


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jan 13, 2017)

The rate of twist will tell much of it's intended use but without knowing the material I would not trust it for high pressure.


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 13, 2017)

Has the OD been profiled at all? If not then it may have just been a practice piece for boring and rifling. Without knowing what the material is its a bit iffy for putting to use.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2017)

My first suggestion is to add a picture or two to the thread. Then we go from there.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wmgeorge (Jan 13, 2017)

Just guessing perhaps a black powder rifle, but its not long enough.


----------



## MattM (Jan 13, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> My first suggestion is to add a picture or two to the thread. Then we go from there.
> 
> "Billy G"



I'll post a picture but don't know what good it will do, just looks like a piece of pipe.  I'll try to get the twist.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you have a way to get a Rockwell "C" hardness check done on the piece?


----------



## sgisler (Jan 13, 2017)

.50 cal BP pistol project. 
To get the twist; use a rod or dowel wrapped with a piece of rag for a good snug fit in the bore. Start it in to the barrel, make a mark on the rod, measure the stickout and push it in, allowing the rod to spin following the rifling, for one full revolution. Measure the new stickout and subtract from original and you have your 1 in ? Twist. 
Harder to explain than do. 


Stan
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattM (Jan 13, 2017)

I've done it many times.  The twist is approx. one in twelve.   The bore is absolutely pristine.  I'll try to get a Rockwell C reading.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 13, 2017)

Might do some research to see if any fire arm manufacturers in the area.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

If it has a 1 in 12 twist, it is way too fast for anything in black powder in my opinion.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just send it to me.  I'll make thick washers out of it. (that's the story you'll get from me at least)

If you can verify that it is 4140, then I'd recommend a .500 S&W carbine for a use.


----------



## MattM (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't know what it is but with rifling and an absolutely pristine bore it must be something of high quality.  I think it might be a "drop" off something experimental.


----------

